# iPhone text messages: wrong time stamp



## jackyk

All my received text messages are 4 hours behind.

1. I've checked the date and time settings. Switched them all to Ottawa, Ontario

2. Tried: resetting, soft resetting, turning off and waiting

Anyone else have this problem? I just noticed this tonight. Other forums are having the same problem but no real solution yet.


----------



## fyrefly

Does it actually take you 4 hours to receive any txt messages, or are they just time stamped with wrong time?


----------



## jackyk

stamped with wrong time.

ie: At 8:00, I send a message and the person replies right away. The time stamp on my message is 8:00 but theirs would be 4:00.

*I've actually solved this by setting the timezone to Reykjavik, Iceland. They seem to be 4 hours ahead... then, I just set the clock to the ACTUAL time (so I see the right time at least..) and the Time stamps come in at the correct time (+4 hours to what they should be)*

I'm surprised no one else is having this problem! It's annoying but at least now I can say my iPhone is finally functioning properly. Fixed the voicemail notification by switching to Rogers


----------



## alcool

Just to confirm I'm having the same problem with the 4 hour SMS time difference... you're not the only one 

Kudos for finding a temporary solution,..

- Alex


----------



## aj21

i'm having the same issue and it's driving me nuts!!!!
is there another solution out there besides switching to iceland time?


----------



## imachungry

I'm having the same problem. Maddening!


----------



## kloan

Yep, me too. I thought it was a Fido thing.

Guess we can add it to the already enormous bug list.


----------



## ekologik

has anyone figured out a solution to this problem other than pretending you're in iceland?

i read this has to do with a bug with 1.1.3.

check out the article here.


----------



## ekologik

oh, and if you decide to go the iceland route, make sure you put time zone support on for the calendar so it detects where you are and sets it according to your canadian city time, otherwise it'll convert your times to the iceland time zone which will make you 4 hours late for everything!


----------



## MacBookinToronto

alcool said:


> Just to confirm I'm having the same problem with the 4 hour SMS time difference... you're not the only one
> 
> Kudos for finding a temporary solution,..
> 
> - Alex


Same here...4 hours ahead on all the timestamping


----------



## iphoneexcitor

i'm having the same problem too!
it was fine 3 days ago. but now it's all messed up...


----------



## 5andman

Me too. But it's only from certain people. Is it on their end?


----------



## teknokracy

Same issue here. I am in Vancouver, I thought it was to do with text message centers being back east... but if it's happening to people in EST, then it must be an iPhone thing! Can confirm at least one other person is having the same problem. Weird thing is, i only got it with Telus customers sometimes, then it started happening with everyone about 10 days ago...


----------



## titans88

I'm just having this problem now, after 3 months. Strange!


----------



## Corvillus

It is an iPhone thing, as 1.1.4 doesn't have this issue. Also, my soft-upgraded 1.1.3 didn't have this issue, however anyone I've talked to that upgraded to 1.1.3 using iTunes, whether unlocked or legit AT&T, do have this issue. Apparently the permissions on the timezone settings are messed up and still require root privileges when mobile needs access.


----------



## titans88

Corvillus said:


> It is an iPhone thing, as 1.1.4 doesn't have this issue. Also, my soft-upgraded 1.1.3 didn't have this issue, however anyone I've talked to that upgraded to 1.1.3 using iTunes, whether unlocked or legit AT&T, do have this issue. Apparently the permissions on the timezone settings are messed up and still require root privileges when mobile needs access.


I'm on 1.1.4 now, I just haven't changed my signature.


----------



## iphoneexcitor

i just got a better text messaging plan with rogers. however the timestamp is still messed up so i guess i just have to live with it.


----------



## cdncableguy

four hours behind here too. I am on 114. pain in the ass


----------



## 7Bulldog

*SMS Timefix*

I have been running _SMS Timefix V.1.1.3b_ for a week now all text messages have correct time stamps and no issues with phone.

Yes all the info is in russian but using an online russian to english converter the program seemed harmless, big leap of faith on my part.


How to Fix the iPhone Incorrect Timestamp Issue on 1.1.3 and 1.1.4 firmware
- Launch Installer. Click on Sources. Click Edit. Click Add.
- Type in http://www.iphones.ru/r …click OK. Refresh Sources.
- Click on the Install tab. Go to the category iPhone.RU.
- Install the SMS Timefix (the description is not in English, but it will work!


----------



## iphoneexcitor

where do you get SMS Timefix V.1.1.3b


----------



## Sivak

7Bulldog said:


> I have been running _SMS Timefix V.1.1.3b_ for a week now all text messages have correct time stamps and no issues with phone.
> 
> Yes all the info is in russian but using an online russian to english converter the program seemed harmless, big leap of faith on my part.
> 
> 
> How to Fix the iPhone Incorrect Timestamp Issue on 1.1.3 and 1.1.4 firmware
> - Launch Installer. Click on Sources. Click Edit. Click Add.
> - Type in http://www.iphones.ru/r …click OK. Refresh Sources.
> - Click on the Install tab. Go to the category iPhone.RU.
> - Install the SMS Timefix (the description is not in English, but it will work!



Has anybody else used this method, you know just before I also take a leap of faith


----------



## Sivak

Sivak said:


> Has anybody else used this method, you know just before I also take a leap of faith


Well decided I couldn't wait, I jumped in, And up to now, after testing with 3 SMS.

Seems to work OK.

Thx 7Bulldog


----------



## iphoneexcitor

i just installed the sms fix thing, but it didn't work for me. when i installed it, i'm unable to read text messages. i mean it'll still say that i have a new text message, but then there is no message. however, after i uninstalled it, everything backs to normal except for the timestamp problem.


----------



## Sivak

iphoneexcitor said:


> i just installed the sms fix thing, but it didn't work for me. when i installed it, i'm unable to read text messages. i mean it'll still say that i have a new text message, but then there is no message. however, after i uninstalled it, everything backs to normal except for the timestamp problem.


Had a similar problem, just shutdown and turned on my iPhone, and everything went good, time stamp included.


----------



## iphoneexcitor

i tried it again but it still doesn't work. whenever i get a new text message it'll have the pop up thing saying that i have new text message, but the message does not exist in the sms application.


----------



## Sivak

iphoneexcitor said:


> i tried it again but it still doesn't work. whenever i get a new text message it'll have the pop up thing saying that i have new text message, but the message does not exist in the sms application.


I was a bit premature in saying all was well, I seem to have the same problem, can't see incoming SMS. I get the popup message, but message in the message box appears. Bummer. Outgoing and reply to my outgoing is OK.


----------



## iphoneexcitor

seems like there is no fix for this problem currently. i have been googling about this for a week. i saw people coming up with so many creative ways of fixing it. none of the ways work for every body. i though downgrade to 1.1.2 would help but no luck. i guess we just have to live with it.


----------



## G-Mo

I had never heard of it before reading this thread, but I installed SMS Timefix today -- have been having the text message time stamp problem since I upgraded from 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 a few weeks ago -- and everything is great now!!


----------



## 7Bulldog

*What Firmware*

For those that had problems, what firmware do you have?
I have 1.1.3 and the timefix has worked for me flawlessly.
just wondering why it would work for some...


----------



## iphoneexcitor

i'm using 1.1.3 and the timefix didn't work for me. when i install it i couldn't receive messages.


----------



## Daktari

Sivak said:


> Has anybody else used this method, you know just before I also take a leap of faith


This method worked perfectly for me. Installed, rebooted. 

I am on 1.1.3


----------



## 7Bulldog

Well I guess I spoke too soon. today I noticed that text ballon would show but could not view message also voice message alert was not working.

It is weird that it worked for a week and then messed up.
The only thing that I can think of is I popped out my sim card last night 
since then...trouble.

Bottom line I am back to txt being off by 4 hours.


----------



## MacBookinToronto

*Was a Solution Found?*

So this was a pretty hot topic up until about 7 weeks ago...and then suddenly it seems everyone just gave up on it.
So now that some time has passed I was wondering if anyone has heard/effectively applied a fix to SMS timestamping being 4 hours behind?
I


----------



## orbital

Have you used installer to check if there is a fix? I seem to remember an SMS fix or two...


----------



## psxp

mines still out 4hrs - learn to deal with it as I dont get too many incoming messages.


----------



## MacBookinToronto

*The Never-Ending Bug*



orbital said:


> Have you used installer to check if there is a fix? I seem to remember an SMS fix or two...


I have indeed and unfortunately come up empty.
Anyone else still dealing with this annoying little bug or anyone else with any tips to make this even slightly less annoying :S
Thanks everyone!


----------



## whatiwant

MacBookinToronto said:


> I have indeed and unfortunately come up empty.
> Anyone else still dealing with this annoying little bug or anyone else with any tips to make this even slightly less annoying :S
> Thanks everyone!


I still have it. I usually just ignore it.


----------



## Sivak

Same here, I still have the same -4 hours

Hopefully 2.0 will correct it


----------



## John Clay

If it's consistently 4 hours off, it would seem that texts are sent using a GMT time stamp, while the iPhone interprets that as a local time stamp.


----------



## titans88

I'm still having the same problem. Sometimes my texts received aren't time stamped at all.


----------



## Viva_touch

jackyk said:


> stamped with wrong time.
> 
> ie: At 8:00, I send a message and the person replies right away. The time stamp on my message is 8:00 but theirs would be 4:00.
> 
> *I've actually solved this by setting the timezone to Reykjavik, Iceland. They seem to be 4 hours ahead... then, I just set the clock to the ACTUAL time (so I see the right time at least..) and the Time stamps come in at the correct time (+4 hours to what they should be)*
> 
> I'm surprised no one else is having this problem! It's annoying but at least now I can say my iPhone is finally functioning properly. Fixed the voicemail notification by switching to Rogers


I actually thought of it but now my Outlook calendar items are all off by as many hours!!!!!


----------



## Sniper4u

Viva_touch said:


> I actually thought of it but now my Outlook calendar items are all off by as many hours!!!!!


Welcom to EhMac. You are replying to a thread that is very old. Before the 3G model came out. I haven't heard of there being this type of issue recently.


----------



## bubba070

Sniper4u said:


> Welcom to EhMac. You are replying to a thread that is very old. Before the 3G model came out. I haven't heard of there being this type of issue recently.




I Just noticed today that my iphone is doing this. I have the 16 gig 3Gs with version 3.1.3 (7E18). The time stamp is 2 hours ahead of when the message actually comes through. My wife's is doing it as well.


----------



## vaalion

Yup it happens to me too on my 3G 16gb on 4.0 ... SOOO annoying. Correct time is displayed BESIDES on SMS that are 4 hours behind!!




bubba070 said:


> I Just noticed today that my iphone is doing this. I have the 16 gig 3Gs with version 3.1.3 (7E18). The time stamp is 2 hours ahead of when the message actually comes through. My wife's is doing it as well.


----------



## TPCM

My iPhone 2G was doing this. Downgraded it to 3.1.2 and im fine now. Also hack enabled MMS .

-TPCM


----------

